# Day time rig tuna fishing?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

How do y'all target yellowfin during the daylight around the rigs? (This time of year)

Thanks!


----------



## Timmayy (Jun 12, 2017)

Chunking is what the vast majority of guides do out of Venice since they are solely targeting yellowfin. 

But plenty of us have trolled islansder/hoo combos and naked hoos and some big bubbler heads in case a marlin checks out the spread.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The tactics that I've used during the daytime around the rigs are pretty similar to the tactics that we use during the night time, with the exception of trolling.

1. Trolling a spread of 3 medium ballyhoos rigged with an 10/0 J hook and a duster on 80lb flourocarbon. Usually run one off each outrigger and then one way back.

2. Live baiting on the up current side of the rig. Just freeline a small live hardtail/herring/or any other bait or bump troll a bigger hardtail off the outriggers around the rig.

3. Chunking - I usually take 25-50lbs of frozen boston mackeral out there in the event we have to chunk during the daytime and blackfins or other chunking fish are hard to come by. Sometimes we've shown up at the rig and can't find any bait and the boston saved us. 

4. Casting Poppers - If the fish are really feeding in a frenzy you can take giant poppers like the Frenzy! Poppers and cast them to where you see them busting and then reel it back towards you as fast as possible. 

5. If the fish are holding deep, put on a weight like you're fishing for amberjacks or something and drop a live bait down to wherever the depth of the fish are... sometimes they'll hit this bait and sometimes they won't


----------

